# 357 gun blows up



## Martydd (Feb 28, 2008)

Did any body here anything about This gun. I had the gun tested -took them 1 1/2 years to get back to me. This this happen to anyone else ??
Marty DD


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

You sent a blown up gun back to the manufacturer? You are never supposed to do that.


----------

